# First loose tooth -- how long till it falls out? *UPDATE*



## LynnS6

Wednesday ds complained that his tooth hurt when he bit into an apple. Yesterday I remembered to check. He's got his first loose tooth.







He's just over 5 so I didn't expect it this soon (He's growing up







)

Any idea on how long from wiggle to falling out? He's a bit worried right now. I am sooo unprepared for this. I don't even know if we're going to do a tooth fairy!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I think that varies a bit. I remember with mine when they got loose they didnt usually fall out my mom tied on a string and dad pulled them out







it wasnt painfull really just a bit scary.


----------



## LovemyBoo

My ds has had two loose teeth in his mouth for about a month now. They could come out tonight. It could be another 2 weeks. It's a tough call.


----------



## Mytwokids

We're awaiting our first tooth as well. I would say it has been about a week now since she told me it was loose and it has become much more loose yesterday and today. My memory is that it takes a long time for it to actually fall out. But that maybe from a childs perspecitve







. Dd is starting first grade, shes losing a tooth, how oh how did it happen so fast







: .

Micky


----------



## Gracefulmom

It takes MONTHS at our house! Maybe because is so sensitive to the pain... she seems to say her teeth are loose before they'll actually wiggle. But she can tell when it's starting inside.

We wiggle forever, it seems!


----------



## chel

dd has lost 4, all in the last 8 months. first was a week from when dd first mentioned it. Her front top teeth were wiggly for almost a month, though I think she bumped them loose when she was visiting with friends of the family.


----------



## Potty Diva

Kailey lost her first tooth a few weeks ago (she's 5 and a half), and it wiggled for about 3 weeks.

Her new tooth STLL hasn't come in. So my question is...How long until the new tooth appears?

There is a child in her class, a little boy, who lost his first tooth a little after turning four. He is still four (but in a few month will be five, and has already lost 4 teeth.


----------



## Twocoolboys

It takes months at our house too. Ds had his first loose tooth when he was five and a half, at around Thanksgiving time. It finally fell out in the late spring. He has lost five now, the most recent one just a few days ago. But, they have all been loose for months before coming out. He has three loose ones now.

They will be moderately loose for months, but, right before they fall out, they get super loose really fast and sometimes even bleed. A little bit of bleeding is usually the sign for him that they are going to come out soon.


----------



## mirlee

We are still waiting for Sam's to work its way out. It has been an official wiggle tooth for nearly two months. The adult tooth is actually growing right behind it, so the loose one will probably come out by the end of September. He is so excited that his hand is constantly in there moving it around.

I keep telling him not to mess with it. It will come out when it's ready and not any sooner. I don't think it is a good idea to try and yank them unless they are literally hanging there.


----------



## onlyzombiecat

It varies.
My dd's first tooth was out 1 week after discovering it was loose. She is 6. That was last month. Her new tooth was visible pretty quick and is at least part way in.
She has her second loose tooth currently and it has been almost 2 weeks since discovery and it is not out yet.


----------



## jillywilson

My dd lost 2 teeth this summer. Each one took about 6 weeks from when we first noticed it was loose to when it came out. She wasn't about to let us pull it out for her.


----------



## sehbub

DSD1's first tooth took several weeks, but now they fall out like crazy. She's six and a half and has lost 8 teeth. There's nothing wrong, she's just losing her teeth really early, but they're all growing back in so the dentist isn't worried at all.


----------



## mhsa2mom

This is slightly OT but I was just asking a friend last night when it was that her son lost his first tooth and she said it was when he was four. My son is almost five and I was surprised how hard it hit me that he may lose his first tooth soon. I just had never thought about that as a milestone but boy, I realize now that I am going to be really sad when it happens! I know he's growing up but that seems like such a big kid thing to happen - he can't be that big yet!










I've enjoyed reading the posts so I'll be prepared when it does happen!

Sheri


----------



## bugmenot

"I have a loof toof!"
"A what?"
"A LOOF TOOF!"

Yeah, it could be a day, it could be a week. When it happens, it happens. Don't rush it.

Oh, and whoever mentions that %#@%!#[email protected] song gets bonked on the head!


----------



## LynnS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mhsa2mom*
I know he's growing up but that seems like such a big kid thing to happen - he can't be that big yet!








Sheri

That's exactly how I feel! He's going to Kindergarten, but since he's staying at our daycare, that isn't that much of a transition to me. Big kid teeth -- ack!!! (Add to that the fact that he has grown about 2" this summer and is now wearing size 2 shoes, and he's not my "little" boy anymore. )

It's still loose -- and still bothering him.


----------



## Threefold

My ds just lost his first on Friday. It was loose for about a month. I came out in K on "soup" day







.
He lost the tooth he lost!







(I think he ate it.)
The first lost tooth and starting K were big blows for mama. I'm just not ready!!!


----------



## LynnS6

Well, it was loose for about a week -- it came out today. Not exactly sure when. He noticed it was gone after breakfast. So, I suspect it went down with the Cheerios.

The going rate for the tooth fairy appears to be one Sacagawea dollar!


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Ds#1 just started talking about his 2 front teeth hurting, esopecially if he bites something hard. I can't believe he's starting to get loose teeth either - he just turned 5 in July! Dh and I were both late bloomers, so we are very surprised that he would already be feeling the rumblings of grown-up teeth.


----------



## onlyzombiecat

Dd just lost her 2nd tooth while eating breakfast today. I think it was about 3 weeks this time. She didn't mess with it as much as the first tooth. There was less bleeding this time although dd complained that it hurt when it came out.
In our house, the tooth fairy is a dog who brings dd a charm for her charm necklace. The charms that we are getting cost about $5. If we were just giving money I'd probably give a coin.


----------

